# canker sore



## Woodpecker

I have had a canker sore for 3 weeks. It will not go away. It is on the inside of my lip. I think its in a bad spot when im chewing or it might have gone away. It does not hurt just a little uncomfortable. What to do?


----------



## Nevada

Well, there is one over-the-counter way to get rid of it, but it's going to cost you 30 seconds of short-term pain. Purchase a "styptic pencil" (a stick of alum, about 3/8" in diameter and about 3 inches long) from the shaving products department of your supermarket or drug store. Rub the styptic pencil onto the sore to remove the debris, then hold it there for 15 seconds or so. It should be painless and healing by the next morning.


----------



## smunn

My BF gets them too. He uses a mixture of half mouthwash and half hydrogen peroxide while he has them. He says it helps them heal faster.


----------



## Woodpecker

Nevada said:


> Well, there is one over-the-counter way to get rid of it, but it's going to cost you 30 seconds of short-term pain. Purchase a "styptic pencil" (a stick of alum, about 3/8" in diameter and about 3 inches long) from the shaving products department of your supermarket or drug store. Rub the styptic pencil onto the sore to remove the debris, then hold it there for 15 seconds or so. It should be painless and healing by the next morning.


so I use the pencil to break the sore and the alum stops the bleeding?


----------



## ZMTmom

You can also make a mixture of 50/50 liquid benadryl and milk of magnesia. If you get them often, try taking L-lysine supplements. You probably are biting it , which is why it isn't going away(ouch). 
Nevada's idea is a new one for me, but if it works...go ahead.


----------



## Woodpecker

I usually don't get them. I'll have to go the drug store to pick this stuff up. Thanks!


----------



## Nevada

Dreamy said:


> so I use the pencil to break the sore and the alum stops the bleeding?


I'm not sure exactly what it does, but I know that Dr's sometimes chemically burn canker sores with agents like silver nitrate. I suspect that the alum kills the diseased tissue so healthy tissue can grow in its place.


----------



## Mysticdream44

I sprinkle salt on a canker sore when I get them. It really hurts, I won't lie about that, but that only last about 30 to 45 seconds and then it starts to feel better, and by the next day it's already starting to go away. I think the salt kills it. It's the only thing I've ever tried that actually works. My step-son get them too and he tried the salt and now uses that all the time whenever he gets one.


----------



## Nevada

Mysticdream44 said:


> I sprinkle salt on a canker sore when I get them. It really hurts, I won't lie about that, but that only last about 30 to 45 seconds and then it starts to feel better, and by the next day it's already starting to go away. I think the salt kills it. It's the only thing I've ever tried that actually works. My step-son get them too and he tried the salt and now uses that all the time whenever he gets one.


I think that kind of the same idea as using alum, but salt doesn't seem to be as effective as alum in that application.


----------



## Woodpecker

Im going to try the alum now. Whish me luck!


----------



## Woodpecker

Alright I just tried the alum. Ugh that stuff tastes bad. It didn't do anything either as of yet anyway.


----------



## Woodpecker

ZMTmom said:


> You can also make a mixture of 50/50 liquid benadryl and milk of magnesia. If you get them often, try taking L-lysine supplements. You probably are biting it , which is why it isn't going away(ouch).
> Nevada's idea is a new one for me, but if it works...go ahead.


How often should I do the mixture of benadryl and milk of magnesia? I used it once so far and it's a little better.


----------



## ZMTmom

Dreamy said:


> How often should I do the mixture of benadryl and milk of magnesia? I used it once so far and it's a little better.


4 times per day. You can rinse with it(don't swallow) if you have multiple ulcers, but for just one, I'd use a Qtip to dab it on. Use on end of the tip to dry it, the other end to dispense the med.


----------



## Jennifer L.

Starting taking Lysine. It's an amino acid that you can buy at a drug store. Take three or four grams a day of the stuff (it's a pill) and keep it up for three or four days and it will start to heal them.

I heard that on a medical radio show quite a few years ago where they said that studies showed it worked. Having had them all my life I was willing to try something besides the alum, and found out it does work. It's not instant, by any means, but inside of a few days it starts healing. My canker sores sometimes go away on their own (light cases) and sometimes they hang around for weeks with me continually trying this and that to get rid of them. By taking the Lysine, I now pretty much know they'll be healing in a few days and it's not such a "oh, rats!" when I discover a new one and am faced with wondering do I have it for a few days or way more than a week. 

Get the Lysine and try it. It's not expensive.

Jennife


----------



## Woodpecker

I will get the Lysine thanks Jennifer L. ZMTmom thanks I will keep that up. I only have one so I don't really need the rinse.


----------



## Woodpecker

I got the Lysine 500mg it says to take it 2 times a day after meals. Is this ok?


----------



## Mysticdream44

Nevada said:


> I think that kind of the same idea as using alum, but salt doesn't seem to be as effective as alum in that application.


Alum for us didn't do squat. Salt works for us, so that is what we use. Different strokes for different folks :lookout:


----------



## Lizza

I buy acidophilus pills that you can pull apart (not solid tablets). Basically I open one up and pour it directly on canker sore, then I swish with some water. I do this several times a day until it is healed. It usually feels much better the day after I start the treatment. Good luck! I hate canker sores.


----------



## Woodpecker

morningstar said:


> I buy acidophilus pills that you can pull apart (not solid tablets). Basically I open one up and pour it directly on canker sore, then I swish with some water. I do this several times a day until it is healed. It usually feels much better the day after I start the treatment. Good luck! I hate canker sores.


I have never heard of acidophilus, what is it? Im willing to try anything at this point. Thanks for the luck I need all I can get!


----------



## Nevada

Dreamy said:


> I have never heard of acidophilus, what is it? Im willing to try anything at this point. Thanks for the luck I need all I can get!


Lactobacillus acidophilus is a lactic acid producing bacteria that's added to a lot of dairy products, which purports to maintain normal flora in the digestive tract. You'll find it at the supermarket in a lot of products.

I used to think that it was a good idea, but in a recent lawsuit in California a woman sued a dairy company for making false claims about the benefits of acidophilus. The dairy company's defense was that they never really promised anything. I don't like that defense, so take their claims with as many grains of salt as you wish.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thats the stuff in yogurt. I eat yogurt 2 times a week or so. Is that the same thing?


----------



## godsgapeach

I rinse my mouth with tea tree oil and water. It stings a bit but has antiseptic properties and reduces swelling.


----------



## Woodpecker

Good idea! Do you dilute it? Im going to try this next.


----------



## godsgapeach

Yes I do--I usually put warm water in my mouth and shake the bottle of tea tree into the water until I can begin to taste it. Then I just slosh it around. It usually feels better almost immediately and looks like it's healing by the next day. 
I repeat that treatment in the a.m. and p.m. until it's gone.

Hope it works for you!


----------



## Woodpecker

Sounds easy enough. I will have to go to the health food store for some tea tree oil. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Woodpecker

I just bit it and it bleed. What should I do? It's really starting to hurt.


----------



## Janette

What works for me is Myrrh and Goldenseal. I got them at a health food store.

I don't know whether you can get the *two together *anymore in a capsule, but I broke one open, and dumped the contents into a small dish. I put a dampened finger into the powder and pressed it onto the canker sore. It had a bit of a bite to it, but I held it there for about 30 seconds. By the next day the pain was gone and there was no spread of the sores in my mouth. I sometimes swallowed a capsule after the topical treatment as an added benefit.still have quite a few left

Way back in 1980, when I couldn't find it across the border in the US, I found a health co-op that sold it in the dry form and *separately*. I had no idea how much to use, so iI bought some of each herb and guess-timated how much to mix of each. I used it as a mouthwash. And it healed up shortly afterwards.

I won't use anything else. I've had so many years of success using this method.


----------



## Lizza

Dreamy said:


> I have never heard of acidophilus, what is it? Im willing to try anything at this point. Thanks for the luck I need all I can get!


Acidophilus is naturally occurring in things like kimchee, sauerkraut, and yogurt (fermented things). It is always better to eat the actual food then take a supplement BUT for whatever reasons buying acidophlis pills (not solid, you have to be able to pull them apart and have powder) is the only thing that I have found to completely stop canker sores. Just eating yogurt is not going to rid you of the canker sore, I don't know why, buy a small bottle of the pills and try them out, they are sold everywhere. They are in the supplement isle.


----------



## Jennifer L.

Dreamy said:


> I got the Lysine 500mg it says to take it 2 times a day after meals. Is this ok?


Sorry, Dreamy, didn't see this until now. 

I don't worry about the directions, I just start taking quite a bit all throughout the day, aiming for three or four grams. If they are 500 mg tablets, then that's 6 to 8 over the course of the day. So every couple of hours take another tablet, is all.

I hope it's starting to get better now?

Jennifer


----------



## DenverGirlie

I always swished salt water in my mouth when I had braces and had lots of canker sores as a teen. Always, seemed to do the trick. Maybe 2-3x's a day?


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks all! Im going to have to take a trip to the health food store. Jennifer L thanks! I was taking two but ill take one every hour or so.


----------



## Woodpecker

Janette said:


> What works for me is Myrrh and Goldenseal. I got them at a health food store.
> 
> I don't know whether you can get the *two together *anymore in a capsule, but I broke one open, and dumped the contents into a small dish. I put a dampened finger into the powder and pressed it onto the canker sore. It had a bit of a bite to it, but I held it there for about 30 seconds. By the next day the pain was gone and there was no spread of the sores in my mouth. I sometimes swallowed a capsule after the topical treatment as an added benefit.still have quite a few left
> 
> Way back in 1980, when I couldn't find it across the border in the US, I found a health co-op that sold it in the dry form and *separately*. I had no idea how much to use, so iI bought some of each herb and guess-timated how much to mix of each. I used it as a mouthwash. And it healed up shortly afterwards.
> 
> I won't use anything else. I've had so many years of success using this method.



I just bought Goldenseal and Myrrh Gum at the health food store. I used it as a mouthwash. we shall see.


----------



## Woodpecker

After I bit it I tried different things and now its almost gone! :bouncy: I rinsed it with 2 tbls salt and warm water, since it was an open wound it did sting. I also took the lysine a few times a day. However I did try an otc medicine called Glyoxide and that did it. Thank you all for your tremendous help! :goodjob:


----------



## Jennifer L.

Glad you are getting rid of it. Those things are MISERABLE!! 

Jennifer


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks! They sure are.


----------



## Woodpecker

Ack here comes another!!:grump:


----------



## Lizza

If you are having repeated canker sores, not just one because of a low immune system (like you've been sick) then you need to look further. I can look it up but I believe a good B-Complex (taken daily) helps relieve repeated canker sores.


----------



## Woodpecker

I am sick right now. I have a dreaded Sinus Infection. I will try the vit B-complex, thank you!


----------



## Misty

I too got one yesterday. We have a wonderful natural foods alternitive health place in town. He told me acidophylis (sp). Mine is on the outside of the mouth...kind of hard to put that on there and make it stay.
Any ideas??


----------



## Woodpecker

Misty said:


> I too got one yesterday. We have a wonderful natural foods alternitive health place in town. He told me acidophylis (sp). Mine is on the outside of the mouth...kind of hard to put that on there and make it stay.
> Any ideas??


I think thats a cold sore. I googled home remedies for cold sores and found this: http://www.home-remedies-for-you.com/remedy/Cold-Sores.html. They are in the middle of the page. Hope it helps!


----------



## Misty

cold sores and cankers are the same virus I believe. All good ol herpes.


----------



## Misty

maybe not....heck I don't know


----------



## Lizza

I am by no means an expert but I believe cold sores are the Herpes Virus and canker sores are also called mouth ulcers, which have a lot of possible causes (like illness and stress) but not associated with a virus, like cold sores. Also cold sores happen around the mouth and nose (although I do know one girl that gets one by her eye) while canker sores only happen on the soft tissue inside the mouth.


----------



## Woodpecker

morningstar said:


> If you are having repeated canker sores, not just one because of a low immune system (like you've been sick) then you need to look further. I can look it up but I believe a good B-Complex (taken daily) helps relieve repeated canker sores.


How many milligrams of B complex should I take a day?


----------



## travis91

i had one on my lip from biting it chewing gum i would just pour a salt packet on it at lunch and it went away in a few days


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks 4animals, I did find that salt helps.


----------

